# UFC 167: ST-PIERRE vs. HENDRICKS



## ebfitness (Nov 10, 2013)

Date: November 16, 2013
Location: Las Vegas, Nevada
Venue: MGM Grand Garden Arena
Broadcast: PPV, FOX Sports 1, MMAjunkie.com

MAIN CARD (Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET)

Georges St-Pierre vs. Johny Hendricks - for welterweight title
Rashad Evans vs. Chael Sonnen
Robbie Lawler vs. Rory MacDonald
Josh Koscheck vs. Tyron Woodley
Ali Bagautinov vs. Timothy Elliott

PRELIMINARY CARD (FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET)

Donald Cerrone vs. Evan Dunham
Ed Herman vs. Thales Leites
Brian Ebersole vs. Rick Story
Edwin Figueroa vs. Erik Perez

PRELIMINARY CARD (MMAjunkie.com, 6:45 p.m. ET)

Jason High vs. Anthony Lapsley
Sergio Pettis vs. opponent TBA
Cody Donovan vs. Gian Villante


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 10, 2013)

Amazing card. really looking forward to this. 

MAIN CARD (Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET)

*Georges St-Pierre* vs. Johny Hendricks - for welterweight title. not losing his belt. Unanimous, but close decision. Georges actually loses a round or two in this one
*Rashad Evans* vs. Chael Sonnen - going with my gut here. Chael is a true 185lber. Rashad should win
Robbie Lawler vs. *Rory MacDonald* by mutilation, not even close
Josh Koscheck vs. *Tyron Woodley* By TKO. Koshcheck should retire
Ali Bagautinov vs. Timothy Elliott - I'm not really sure

PRELIMINARY CARD (FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET)

*Donald Cerrone* vs. Evan Dunham - I love Cerrone
Ed Herman vs. Thales Leites
Brian Ebersole vs. Rick Story
Edwin Figueroa vs. Erik Perez


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 10, 2013)

How is Cerrone on an undercard? damn. that is a deep division.


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah I think GSP should get out da game soon, he hasn't finished anybody in over 4 years! Sonnen looked good last fight and I think he has a shot against Evans, don't know about having to jump weight classes though........


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 11, 2013)

Bigbadd69 said:


> Yeah I think GSP should get out da game soon, he hasn't finished anybody in over 4 years! Sonnen looked good last fight and I think he has a shot against Evans, don't know about having to jump weight classes though........



I agree, he has looked good at 205 and has the skills to match up with Evans. He is a natural middleweight though so jumping to LW does put him at a strength disadvantage. I just think Evans has heavier hands and his wrestling is strong enough to keep Sonnen from controlling him. Which is really Sonnens strength and game plan.

GSP beat Koscheck so bad he couldn't fly for weeks, and BJ Penn's crew threw in the towel. That's a finish. I wish GSP fought for the win and was more exciting sometimes, but that isn't his game. When I watch a GSP fight i go in thinking of having to get excited about the discipline and technicality of his fighting. He won't finish fights, but he will pick a guy apart, expose his weaknesses, and keep his strengths in check. to be able to do that is quite the impressive feat.


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Nov 11, 2013)

No official finishes and close only counts in horse shoes! If Koscheck didn't run his mouth so much GSP might not have caved his face in so badly. Coming from a fellow Canadian I still think GSP's days are numbered. I will agree he always comes out with a smart game plan every time and I personally don't care how he wins either. It takes a pretty cool head to get in the cage, stick to your gameplan and adapt on the fly! I can't think of too many other fighters that are that disciplined. Emotions usually take over quickly or guys start to panic as soon as things start breaking down for them....


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 11, 2013)

Hendricks with the KO...that's right, I said it...probably wrong though.


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah I was just telling my Dad I wouldn't be surprised if Hendricks catches him on the chin with a good one!


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 11, 2013)

Bigbadd69 said:


> No official finishes and close only counts in horse shoes! If Koscheck didn't run his mouth so much GSP might not have caved his face in so badly. Coming from a fellow Canadian I still think GSP's days are numbered. I will agree he always comes out with a smart game plan every time and I personally don't care how he wins either. It takes a pretty cool head to get in the cage, stick to your gameplan and adapt on the fly! I can't think of too many other fighters that are that disciplined. Emotions usually take over quickly or guys start to panic as soon as things start breaking down for them....


Close does only count in horseshoes. So which round has GSP fought in that was close? There was a round that he got knocked down against Carlos Condit that was close, but I still think GSP came back and won the round. None of GSP's fights have been close. this isn't Benson Henderson where every fight was controversial.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 11, 2013)

ebfitness said:


> Hendricks with the KO...that's right, I said it...probably wrong though.



that is a possibility. Hendricks has the power. I just find him a bit one dimensional. That straight left is devastating. but I don't see him as having awesome unorthodox combinations like Condit. Something even that didn't work for Condit. Hendricks might be a better wrestler than GSP, maybe, but he I don't see him imposing his will and controlling GSP on the ground. Neither guy is a submission artist, but GSP has gone against some amazing BJJ guys and he shut down their submission attacks. His JJ defense is certainly elite. GSP is also known for his elite level of stamina. not saying Hendricks is bad, but on par with GSP?

Outside of catching GSP with a strong left hand I just don't see him as diverse enough to go 5 rounds with GSP and win 3 of them.


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Nov 11, 2013)

Look, nobody is talking about rounds I am talking about finishing fights! You mentioned he had a couple near finishes and I am telling you they were close but weren't official! No Cigar.....



bio-chem said:


> Close does only count in horseshoes. So which round has GSP fought in that was close? There was a round that he got knocked down against Carlos Condit that was close, but I still think GSP came back and won the round. None of GSP's fights have been close. this isn't Benson Henderson where every fight was controversial.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 11, 2013)

Bigbadd69 said:


> Look, nobody is talking about rounds I am talking about finishing fights! You mentioned he had a couple near finishes and I am telling you they were close but weren't official! No Cigar.....



that's fine. i'll take 25 min of ass whooping over a quick finish any day.


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 16, 2013)

Fight Night!!!


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Nov 16, 2013)

^^^^^^^^ Was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Nov 16, 2013)

Prelims are on at 8pm here.....


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 16, 2013)

Gotta go wit the 2 x National Champion wrestler out of OSU. Plus his left hook--or left hand is relentless! It's going to be epic.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 16, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Gotta go wit the 2 x National Champion wrestler out of OSU. Plus his left hook--or left hand is relentless! It's going to be epic.



This is going to be a repeat of when he fought Koshcheck. He is going to use his superior reach to jab the shit out of him and keep him away. then he is going to use take downs at the end of the round to secure the finish. Hendricks is a great wrestler, but GSP is still the best MMA wrestler, and he has shown that against wrestler after wrestler. Also Hendricks has no idea how to fight and conserve energy through a 5 rounder. GSP is the master of that.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 17, 2013)

HOLY shit i was impressed with Hendricks. He won that fight. I gave him rounds 1,2,4 i was blown away when I saw two judges gave GSP round 1, as well. All judges gave rounds 3,5 to GSP. Hendricks showed some impressive skills tonight. That is a severely strong individual. This should have been a changing of the guard fight. GSP loses the belt, retires properly, and Hendricks starts a new reign. 

Impressive victory for Lawlor as well. didn't see him coming in and beating McDonald like he did. Awesome fight. 

Rashad won like he should have. Chael said himself that he is most competitive at 185. I hope that's the weight he and Wanderlei Silva fight at.

Way to go Cerrone. Loved the finish


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 17, 2013)

RESULTS:


MAIN CARD

Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET

Georges St-Pierre def. Johny Hendricks 
to retain welterweight title
split decision (47-48, 48-47, 48-47) - Round 5, 5:00
Rashad Evans def. Chael Sonnen 
TKO (punches) - Round 1, 4:05
Robbie Lawler def. Rory MacDonald 
split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
Tyron Woodley def. Josh Koscheck 
knockout (punches) - Round 1, 4:38
Ali Bagautinov def. Timothy Elliott 
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET

Donald Cerrone def. Evan Dunham 
submission (triangle choke - Round 2, 3:49
Thales Leites def. Ed Herman 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00
Rick Story def. Brian Ebersole 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00
Erik Perez def. Edwin Figueroa 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00

PRELIMINARY CARD

MMAjunkie.com, 6:30 p.m. ET

Jason High def. Anthony Lapsley 
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
Sergio Pettis def. Will Campuzano 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
Gian Villante def. Cody Donovan 
TKO (punches) - Round 2, 1:22


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 17, 2013)

Nevada commission has ruined boxing and now about to ruin MMA. Dana has to get the fights out of there before nobody wants to rent PPV --or go to Vegas to see fights! It's rigged and that commission is corrupt! Vegas determined that win--not the fighters skills. What a shame!


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 17, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Nevada commission has ruined boxing and now about to ruin MMA. Dana has to get the fights out of there before nobody wants to rent PPV --or go to Vegas to see fights! It's rigged and that commission is corrupt! Vegas determined that win--not the fighters skills. What a shame!



either the mob, or the casinos still own the commission. that victory was based on gambling money. had to of been. no other way that outcome gets announced.


----------



## charley (Nov 17, 2013)

Should of been Johny Hendricks , I don't know about the fight being fixed, but in my mind Johny won!!!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 17, 2013)

I love GSP but I thought Hendricks won for sure.  Even at the end he was bouncing around because he thought he won and GSP wasn't that excited and barely moving (he did get beat up pretty good)..


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Nov 17, 2013)

Worst F'n call I've ever seen, the fix is In! Chael got mauled, GSP got mauled (thought he a a decent 3rd round though) Big win for Lawler, looks like he is just getting better with age. I love it when the old skool guys are doing well..!!


----------



## JR. (Nov 18, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Nevada commission has ruined boxing and now about to ruin MMA. Dana has to get the fights out of there before nobody wants to rent PPV --or go to Vegas to see fights! It's rigged and that commission is corrupt! Vegas determined that win--not the fighters skills. What a shame!


 Sad to say this but you are spot on.what a bummer!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2013)

ebfitness said:


> Hendricks with the KO...that's right, I said it...probably wrong though.



No KO but GSP's face was _##############_ *UP *while Hendricks looked ready for school picture day.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2013)

Johny Hendricks has no sympathy for Georges St-Pierre or his personal problems


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 25, 2013)

Curt James said:


> No KO but GSP's face was _##############_ *UP *while Hendricks looked ready for school picture day.



Dana is a douche, GSP lost the fight, GSP will win the rematch, if it happens longer than 9 months from now.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2013)




----------

